# grounding rod on new construction



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

CE1 said:


> You sure can. Just make sure that you have clearance in the panel to do it. If it is metal conduit make sure you use a grounding bushing. If it PVC pipe there is no need for a grounding bushing(but it looks good if you use a *plastic* bushing on the conduit connector). Also do not do this when any part on the panel is hot.:no:
> 
> Carry On


A plastic bushing is required on all connectors with #4 or larger wire. Typically we put them on all pipes 1" and larger


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Sparky Joe said:


> A plastic bushing is required on all connectors with #4 or larger wire. Typically we put them on all pipes 1" and larger


Look at NEC 352.46. Rigid nonmetallic conduit male-adapter termination fittings are sometimes considered to provide the required smooth rounded insulating surface. But check with the inspector and probably California would require them. Using plastic bushings on RNC would fall under the heading of “Quality Workmanship” or “Exceed Customer’s Expectations” for maybe $1.15.

Carry On :cheesygri


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Do I understand that some of you guys make up your connections to the foundation rebar in the concrete? Around here, that connection must be accessible. The concrete contractor bends a rebar up and out of the stemwall projecting up about 24" above the top of the stem. The rebar is properly tied to the rest of the rebar within the footing.

The electrician (in this case we) makes up the connection within the wall. We attach a 4X4 mud ring to a stud in front of the connection so when we trim we can put a blank cover to hide the connection. The inspectors checks at the time of rough-in to insure the connecton will be accessible.


----------

